# Grand Theft Auto 5



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, does anybody know if Grand Theft Auto 5 will be banned in UAE. I imagine it will be but I still have fingers crossed it wont. 

If it is not do you know the release date?

thanks.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto V for Xbox 360 | Games | JadoPado.com - A Really Well Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously.

Got my copy delivered this morning. They also have the PS3 version.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

jtnofx said:


> Hi Guys, does anybody know if Grand Theft Auto 5 will be banned in UAE. I imagine it will be but I still have fingers crossed it wont.
> 
> If it is not do you know the release date?
> 
> thanks.


If games such as COD are released I don't think this one will be banned. At least I hope not, been waiting ages for this!


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Dubaitom. you got it delivered from here in UAE or from abroad?

Windsweptdragon, I think it is more the drug related crime which may mess this up for us


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

From here in the UAE.


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Excellent. cant wait to get my copy. who did you order it from if you don't mind me asking? souk.com or something?


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Just follow the link in my first post. I have it from JadoPado.com. Ordered it yesterday in the evening and got it delivered this morning. Still in the office so couldn't try it yet.


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

ah sorry I missed the link before. 

many thanks.


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anybody know the release date for the new Playstation over here?


----------



## DanWatson3 (Sep 12, 2013)

And also rough pricing?


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

ORDERED AND ON ITS WAY!!! brilliant, thanks guys.


----------



## jbonkers (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks guys just received my copy now although the language on the box looks dutch!

Any one else receive theirs in a different language? I presume I can select the game to be in english when I am setting it up?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

All GTA games are banned here, what you guys are picking up are grey imports. Not that it matters at the end of the day.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Yea my copy was also Dutch. But in-game everything is English.


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

phew. was a bit worried there. how is the game?


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Did not had much time to try it yesterday (somehow my wife did not share my excitement )...but the first ~30 minutes were cool.


----------



## persianfromtexas (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes games with sexually explicit Content are banned in the uae. And anyone that has played the previous versions knows u can pick up "working girls" have your fun then kill them and get your money back lol. U can't find that in cod!! However u can get all these banned games at the game store in satwa just a few weeks after the official reason date... U might have to give the guy a few dirhams though!!


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

NTSC version available anywhere? My 360 is US version. 


Might just have to order online from US. Just not sure about duty etc.


----------



## CrisBJack (Apr 9, 2012)

I saw loads on Dubbizle today


----------



## samyk90 (Sep 22, 2013)

i heard they made 1 billion in sales in 3 day


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for link provided previously. Ordered it and arrived on time yesterday. My copy is definitely in Dutch too. Enjoying it so far. Visually stunning, can only make you wonder how much better PS4 will be...


----------

